# CHEAT SHEET! - Leading vs Lagging (reference print out)



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys (and girls)

One of the most often corrected mistakes I make for students taking my online Electrical Power review course is for *leading and lagging circuits. *

Specifically, *when to make the current angle either positive or negative* for a leading or lagging system power factor. 

Students get really frustrated when they do everything right but end up with the wrong answer all for a pesky negative sign on a phase angle!

So I decided to make a cheat that you can print out and take with you to the PE exam to avoid any costly mistakes. 

Leading and lagging is *really simple*. I don't know about the rest of you, but I really enjoy visual guides. They help me understand concepts. They also seem to really make things stick and turn confusing topics into intuitive ones.

Anyways, to download and print out the visual guide cheat sheet, click on the link below. 

Leading and Lagging Cheat Sheet! By Electrical PE Review

Enjoy.  

Let me know if you'd like to see anything added to it, or even better, if there are any other topics you could use a cheat sheet for. 

Zach Stone, P.E.


----------

